# Border Patrol Game...



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

This is hilarious...


http://nerdnirvana.org/g4m3s/borderpatrol.htm


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Highest Ive got so far is 38.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

42..... them jokers are FAST


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

51 was my best out of 5 trys


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

How come they don't move that fast while they are over here???...lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Because nobody is chasing them...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dem sobeaches r moving fast yah.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

54 on the 4th try. that was fun.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol


----------

